

35 Lessons in 35 Years - jeffclark
http://ryanfreitas.tumblr.com/post/968361763/35-lessons-in-35-years

======
DanielStraight
I think the lessons on money are especially good. Even with debt <= my income
/ 10, I can't wait for it to be paid off. Even with leisure travel spending >=
my income / 10, I've never regretted a penny of it.

------
brianwillis
There's some good advice here. I'm particularly fond of these:

>Atheist or evangelical, the more you talk about how others should live, the
less anyone will want to talk to you.

>Having a good tailor is important; talking too much about having one is a
pretension.

I've had friends start too many conversations with me about all the things
that are wrong with my life.

~~~
wccrawford
"Atheist or evangelical, the more you talk about how others should live, the
less anyone will want to talk to you."

Actually, this isn't true. This is closer:

"Atheist or evangelical, the more you tell others how they should live, the
less anyone will want to talk to you."

In fact, his whole list is a list of how people should live... But he's not
chiding anyone for not doing it. In fact, let's take it a step further:

"The more you tell others than they are wrong, the less anyone will want to
talk to you."

That's the meat of the problem.

------
xutopia
>Food is neither a fashion nor a way of life. Avoid eating meals with anyone
who describes themselves as a “foodie”.

Not all foodies are hipsters. Some foodies have a very healthy relationship
with food that we could all learn from.

------
jleyank
:s /dogs/cats/g :-)

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Is there such a thing as a "well-behaved cat"?

~~~
mvalle
I'd define a "well-behaved dog" as "a dog that doesn't bother me all the
time", in which case most cats are well-behaved.

